# Growing Glosso emersed?



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Has any try this? If yes, what is your setup. I'm thinking about trying it but not sure if it can be done.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I did it once in my summer tub pond. I even got it to flower. I had it in old flourite in one of those mesh pots made for ponds.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

I do emersed glosso, although not a very large quantity. I found a small plastic see-through "box" that I found in the garage of my old place when I moved out and kept it. Finally found a use for it 

I just stuck a bit of peat in the bottom with a little sms (probably didn't even need the SMS, but I didn't want to have to worry about plants running off when I refilled the water before the roots took hold) I stuck a regular flourescent bulb over the box a few inches above the surface, saran wrapped the whole thing with a few very small holes for gas exchange, and water refil, and when it's needed I refill it with water from my high tech planted. (already has nutrients from my ferts so why not)










this is after one week and the emersed growth has already outnumbered the old submersed leaves that are dying off.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking about doing the same with a clear container.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice, thank you!!!


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Neon thats very nice growth.. 
I tried growing some this summer under sunlight
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160536&highlight=emersed+glosso&page=4

Key is to maintain humidity in the container. I had great die off once i left it open for 2 long.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

These are a couples of pictures from an emersed setup I had. The media in the start up tray was ground peat. The grow out area, the larger plastic container had a mixture of peat and Schultz aquatic plant soil. Basically, a kitty litter type material.

The lighting was a dual flourescent bulb standard shop light type fixture you can buy most anywhere. The lights were about 6-8 inches from the surface. The angle of the photo makes it look higher. The lights were on 12 hours with a Southern exposure to natural sunlight through a window that the rack is about a foot away from.

With initial start up in the little black tray I kept a cover on it until it was grown in well. Then I gradually decreased the humidity until the cover was off completely. Once the glosso is at this stage it grows very fast. Seemingly sending new runners out overnight. The key to me seemed to be having a natural type cycle of flooding and receding water levels. Only periodically would I submersed the setup and then let the water evaporate. Most of the time the level of the water was right at runners.

I wish I could find the picture of this where it had grown out and filled the white container completely. It was awesome! A 3 foot by 18 inch mat of glosso. I wanted to just cut it to the size of a tank, throw down some stones and "poof" instant Iwagumi layout.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very beautiful Ricky. Got any other photos of your emersed setup?


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Somewhere. I'll have to see what I can find. No promises.


----------

